# Dan hardy photoshop competition for marcus davis



## uno dondo (Jun 8, 2007)

Dan Hardy as well as most of the other U.K fighters post on this forum, Dan started a thread for people to photoshop marcus davis. the gay magazine cover made me piss my pants laughing. heres the link
http://www.cagewarriors.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35914


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

That's hilarious. It would be awesome if we had actual fighters post here lol.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ahahaha! 

That is great! I would love to see a nice interwebz PS fight between these two. 

I wonder if Marcus Davis knows anyone that knows how to use photo shop.:confused02:


----------



## rpnp (Mar 19, 2009)

best i can come up with


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Davis, if you're out there...I got your back.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

D.P. said:


> That's hilarious. It would be awesome if we had actual fighters post here lol.


We get Rob Emerson every once in a while...it's like reading posts from God.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I love Davis, but this is so funny....:thumbsup:


----------



## rpnp (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I just hope one of them calls up Hermes franca when they cant think up any insults. UAHAUAHAUAHAUAHA!!!!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> I just hope one of them calls up Hermes franca when they cant think up any insults. UAHAUAHAUAHAUAHA!!!!


Lmaoo, I remember that!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Not mine but thats the funniest shit ever. LMAO "get greasy with GSP"


----------



## Pannett (Sep 20, 2008)

Haha, quality. Akiyama. He's so hot right now, classic.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

LOOOL


----------

